# Stupid Eco question...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I am going to add about 1/3 - 1/2 bag of Eco to a 10 gal (currently has 1 bag, but want more depth). I have read that I should rinse it from the carrier liquid it comes in when added to an existing/established tank. As far as the remaining amount of Eco, should I try to maintain it in the existing soup it comes in, or can I just let it air dry and stash it into a bag until further use? TIA.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Supposedly the Eco is packed in a fliud of blackwater extract and bacteria to help the tank cycle faster. Those of us adding lots of plants, mulm , etc don't really need that. I have never had an issue with allowing the unused eco to dry out completely. I have actually heard that draining all the water is best as it help remove excess silicates that are in the liquid, but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I used two bags of EC in my 10g. I made a terraced section in a front corner that highlights a nice red plant. This doesn't make the whole tank look like it has too much substrate and the red plant is a little closer to my 36w 6700K bulb.


----------

